# 10 Friendliest And 10 Unfriendliest Cities In US.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Condé Nast Traveler.

Regards, Mike

http://www.cntraveler.com/galleries/2015-08-11/the-2015-friendliest-and-unfriendliest-cities-in-the-us/1


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Yep, I think the only good thing that came out of New Jersey was Bon Jovi.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Like 8 or 9 of the unfriendliest cities are decimated by unemployment, loss of thriving industrial companies and 50 years of liberal governance.

The "friendliest" cities are generally tourist destinations-places where people actually want to go on a vacation.

My comment to the *author of the article* is basically "DUUUUHHHH" no sh*t...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've been to the Cowboy bar in Jackson Hole.And have vacationed in the area many times.The people that live and work there are friendly but a lot of tourists are pricks and most of the pricks come from California.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> I've been to the Cowboy bar in Jackson Hole.And have vacationed in the area many times.The people that live and work there are friendly but a lot of tourists are pricks and most of the pricks come from California.


Self centered _____. That accurately describes all CA transplants I have met. In fairness, the sample size is very small.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I've been to the Cowboy bar in Jackson Hole.And have vacationed in the area many times.The people that live and work there are friendly but a lot of tourists are pricks and most of the pricks come from California.


I think I have too Cy....is that the one with all the silver dollars in the bar?

Regards, Mike


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

I have traveled a lot, abroad and in the US, but I got such a different perspective. Having worked on the railroad, we got to know people and that was cool...I mean everyday people. We also got to see houses from the backyard as we drove up the tracks. That was interesting, those nice show homes from the street had falling off siding, trash and half built decks on the backside!

Overall I would have to say people from MN were the nicest; very outgoing and kind. My wife was walking to the store on a cold day and a dozen people stopped and asked her if she needed a ride; here she was a funny talking Mainer and they were gracious. Of course almost too gracious; their hockey teams don't even fight!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> I think I have too Cy....is that the one with all the silver dollars in the bar?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes it is.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Tombstone is a friendly town, paid to be! Most of the businesses are owned by out-of-area investors, a phony friendly!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Just on the other side of the border from MN, Manitoba is famously friendly too. I imagine they came from the same stock before the border became so closed like it is now.



RuttedField said:


> I have traveled a lot, abroad and in the US, but I got such a different perspective. Having worked on the railroad, we got to know people and that was cool...I mean everyday people. We also got to see houses from the backyard as we drove up the tracks. That was interesting, those nice show homes from the street had falling off siding, trash and half built decks on the backside!
> 
> Overall I would have to say people from MN were the nicest; very outgoing and kind. My wife was walking to the store on a cold day and a dozen people stopped and asked her if she needed a ride; here she was a funny talking Mainer and they were gracious. Of course almost too gracious; their hockey teams don't even fight!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

azmike said:


> Tombstone is a friendly town, paid to be! Most of the businesses are owned by out-of-area investors, a phony friendly!


Well heck fire Mike, with a name like that one could only want to be friendly towards folks! 

Regards, Mike


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

slowzuki said:


> Just on the other side of the border from MN, Manitoba is famously friendly too. I imagine they came from the same stock before the border became so closed like it is now.


I know one thing, they got some pretty girls up there. Western Canada has the best looking women! (Except for the Newhampshirite I snagged from Northern New Hampshire of course). Sure beats the BMW's we have here...*B*ig *M*aine *W*omen.


----------

